# need .ISO



## Serious-d (Jun 21, 2010)

i'm not sure if this is allowd here, if its not i'm sorry.

basicly i need a copy of Windows Server 2003 Enterprise .ISO that acuraly works

i've been all over the net and can't find one that works, i get error messages on the install .ect

so if anyone here has downloaded a working copy then please send me a link!


----------



## h31s (Jun 26, 2010)

Why do you need this?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Read the Rules

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Other Illegal Activities - As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advice on using illegal software, as it will be removed.

Closing thread.


----------

